# What age to start joint support for puppies?



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

My breeder, as part of her puppy packet, states that puppy buyers feed their pups three times a day between the ages of 8 and 10 weeks--and at each of those meals, one 250 mg tablet of glycoflex classic is to be included.

At 11 weeks, through 13 weeks of age, my breeder wants two 250 mg tablets in the AM feeding, and 1 250 mg tablet in the pm feeding. At 11 weeks of age is the age the breeder is expecting the pup to be fed twice a day.

At 14 weeks of age, through 2 years of age, my breeder wants 500 mg glycoflex in the AM, and 500 mg glycoflex in the PM.

After 2 years of age, 500 mg of glycoflex one time a day in either meal. Hope this helps. This is from the online puppy packet from my breeder.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I've never had a vet or a breeder yet who recommended giving joint supplements to puppies. Feeding a good quality food and limiting exercise as appropriate for the age probably is more helpful. It strikes me somewhat odd to do it - we certainly don't give pre-schoolers joint supplements in hopes of warding off developing arthritis in old age. That said, I've given a salmon oil capsule to puppies 6 months and older just to help improve coat and skin.

Actually, I would think that giving joint supplements at such a young age might reduce their effectiveness in later age since the body would be so used to them already.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I started my Quiz on supplements at 4 months old. I use K9 Liquid Health's glucosamine product. That young was as a preventative per my holistic vet. He's a performance dog (agility, obedience, field, dock jumping, etc.) and I wanted to be sure I was doing everything possible to keep him healthy and sound.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

My vet recommends them right away and has for nearly the last decade. She cited studies showing the importance of medium to large breeds and the benefits of them even 8 to 10 years ago. (of course at this point I don't remember exactly what the benefits are.) My 8 year old, who is harder on his body than any dog I know and is active in agility and field work is in great shape for his age and how hard he is on himself. There is probably no way to tell if that is due to genetics or the fact he has been on supplements since he was a pup. 

My 19 month old's breeder also recommended supplements from the day we brought him home.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks!!!  All of this was incredibly helpful. I'm going to also look into the k9 Liquid Health and compare it to Glycoflex. 

RappWizard- I really like that breakdown of dosage/age. I'm going to definitely keep that information. 

My Bentley- You make a good point, we just don't know if they help or it's genetics, but I'd like to err on the side of caution. I plan on feeding a quality kibble and restrict/monitor types of activity in some cases for growth plates. Dogs only live 1/10 our lifespan, so in my opinion it seems reasonable to me to give a dog supplements, not a toddler. Is there a difference between "salmon oil" and "fish oil?" I know that fish oil is good for skin and coat, but does salmon oil have more of an effect on this that plain fish oil?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Also, what is the 'real' difference between Glycoflex Classic and Glycoflex I? I have looked at both and am not entirely sure. Both say that they're ok for puppies. Any ideas?


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Thanks!!!  All of this was incredibly helpful. I'm going to also look into the k9 Liquid Health and compare it to Glycoflex.
> 
> RappWizard- I really like that breakdown of dosage/age. I'm going to definitely keep that information.
> 
> My Bentley- You make a good point, we just don't know if they help or it's genetics, but I'd like to err on the side of caution. I plan on feeding a quality kibble and restrict/monitor types of activity in some cases for growth plates. Dogs only live 1/10 our lifespan, so in my opinion it seems reasonable to me to give a dog supplements, not a toddler. *Is there a difference between "salmon oil" and "fish oil?" I know that fish oil is good for skin and coat, but does salmon oil have more of an effect on this that plain fish oil?*




The sourcing and quality control of the oil is probably more important than salmon versus fish oil. I use a human grade Norwegian salmon oil, but many salmon oils may be from farmed salmon which is not so great. Buying human grade and knowing the company is what I go by.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I started my Quiz on supplements at 4 months old. I use K9 Liquid Health's glucosamine product. That young was as a preventative per my holistic vet. He's a performance dog (agility, obedience, field, dock jumping, etc.) and I wanted to be sure I was doing everything possible to keep him healthy and sound.


While I truly have no argument that there is any harm in giving glucosamine supplements to puppies, I've never come across any independent (not written by a company that sells a product) information citing a correlation between giving glucosamine supplements when young and preventing arthritis - be it in humans or canines. I realize that it can definitely provide comfort and better functioning for dogs with joint problems.


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

I have never used joint supplementation in any of my young dogs or puppies. Limit growth, limit exercise, feed good quality food. You might also enjoy reading Rhonda Hovan's slow growth plan.
http://www.goldenretriever.lv/rhonda_slow_grow.htm


----------



## Adrienne.g (May 15, 2016)

You cant compare humans to puppies we take years to grow our bones out where as it takes dogs to do this in months. This is why they are so prone to dysplasia arthritis and such... i realize this forum is years old but just wanted clarify for anyone like myself whos wondering if supplementing puppies is good. And i think yes! Seeing how they just grow so fast its definitely helpful.


----------



## mb0697 (Jan 10, 2016)

I also realize this is an older forum, thanks for the new info adrienne.g


----------

